# Kostenloses Videobearbeitungsprogramm



## Zulfiqar (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen zu meinem ersten Beitrag, 

ich suche ein *kostenloses *Videobearbeitungsprogramm. Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen?

Ein Programm wie Windows Movie Maker genügt mir nicht, da ich zum Beispiel auch Bilder während des Videos einfügen möchte.

Vielen Dank im vorraus,
Zulfiqar


----------



## vfl_freak (21. Juli 2015)

Moin,

bspw. http://www.netzwelt.de/news/81253-beste-video-freeware-filmschnitt-videobearbeitung.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Polu (23. Juli 2015)

http://www.chip.de/news/Videobearbeitungsprogramm-kostenlos-Top-Tools_67066796.html

Nur eine kleine Hilfe


----------

